# Best place to purchase plants online??



## Samm (Aug 20, 2016)

So I went to my local Petsmart and Petco, but a lot of the plants were brown and sad looking! Does anyone have any good recommendations as to where I can buy aquarium plants online?


----------



## ravensangel (Mar 24, 2017)

I buy from Trins. Always good prices and prompt service. I haven't had any problems. Plants were healthy and huge.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samm (Aug 20, 2016)

ravensangel said:


> I buy from Trins. Always good prices and prompt service. I haven't had any problems. Plants were healthy and huge.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Thanks I just checked out their website! The only plant I'm having a hard time finding is frogbit. Is there another name for that plant maybe? Or is it just hard to find?


----------



## ravensangel (Mar 24, 2017)

It just depends on what they have at the time. You might want to email them and ask if they carry it and when it might be on sale again.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samm (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh ok I see, thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like to buy from members so I purchase a lot of plants from JDAquatics. He has an ad in the Marketplace. Very healthy; good portions. He has a new web site, too: www.jdaquatics.com

I also buy from BamaPlants.com, Home of Aquarium, Bog, Pond, and Carnivorous Plants all Grown in the USA and https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/. Aquarium Plants Factory offers members a discount but you need to PM me for the code as it is not for distribution or we'll lose it.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

No matter where you get plants from, be sure to treat/acclimate them before adding them in the tank. They often come with snails and such. 


It's important to ask the seller to ship on Monday or Tuesday so that you'll be likely to receive them before weekend. USPS priority shipping offers 2-3 day delivery but they don't guarantee it.


----------



## Samm (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

KitKat67 has Frog Bit. Very healthy; I've bought from her in the past and will do so again.


----------



## csimondesign (Aug 29, 2017)

You can find great variety and prices on eBay. Just be sure to thoroughly inspect and either treat or quarantine them before adding them to your tank. I have had great luck with sellers from eBay!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isaacalves (Sep 10, 2017)

I've been watching http://www.aquariumcoop.com. They seem to take very good care of their plants and customers. They also show their store regularly on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you go to the Classified section you will find many members who sell plants. Two members, JDAquatics and BamaPlants, have web sites: JDaquatics Aquarium Fish & Live Plants ? Aquarium Fish and Plants and BamaPlants.com, Home of Aquarium, Bog, Pond, and Carnivorous Plants all Grown in the USA. I have bought from both and been happy with the plants. Another favorite place is https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/. Tristan gives BF members a discount. You need to PM me for the code and it is not to be distributed or we will lose it.


----------

